
Unreal Engine 4.20 Released - mariuz
https://www.unrealengine.com/en-US/blog/unreal-engine-4-20-released
======
ilikehurdles
I don’t understand how they ship this many new features in one patch. Amazing
work.

~~~
tomnipotent
It looks like Epics work on Fortnite is paying dividends with Unreal Engine -
access to 1st-party data from running one of the most successful multiplayer
games in history is a gold mine of optimization opportunity. Fantastic that
everyone else (developers that license the engine + all the gamers) get to
benefit from all of this.

------
throwaway427
Lots of fixes built for Fortnite and none (that I can tell) built for PUBG...

~~~
naikrovek
Fixes and improvements may be implemented because of a particular game, but
they are not exclusive to that game.

The fixes and improvements made because of FNBR are available to be used by
any Unreal licensee.

~~~
throwaway427
I didn't make my point... Fortnite is driving the engine at this point, PUBG
was there first and was massive but has, at this point, ceded to Fortnite.

PUBG should be a cautionary tale not just for gaming but for first movers, in
general.

~~~
earenndil
How so? PUBG has made billions of dollars, and sold 50 million copies[1].
Seems like they did pretty well to me...

EDIT: and the reason fortnite is doing (comparatively) better is that it's
free.

1: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-
selling_video_gam...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-
selling_video_games)

~~~
tomnipotent
Fortnite isn't doing so bad - it made $300MM in April alone.

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/24/17390004/fortnite-
battle-...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/24/17390004/fortnite-battle-
royale-money-made-revenue-300-million-april-2018)

~~~
earenndil
As I mentioned, fortnite is doing _comparatively_ better. But that's because
of a different business model (paid vs f2p+microtransactions).

------
drngdds
This version is _blazing_ fast!

